# Wow



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

So as most of you know I have been working two jobs lately. I'm still working in the restaurant, although at a reduced capacity, as I decided to make my position with the catering company my main focus. All I can say is wow, what a difference, Catering is way more up my alley than short order at a diner. My Chef is an amazing guy, and I fit right in with the team. working for Aramark, my attitude is I get to work today, whereas with the restaurant, it's like ohh, I have to work today.
Someone here told me that with catering you learn a lot in a little bit of time, I can't remember who you were, but thank you for the tip, I have learned a lot.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yep there are major differences between catering onsite and offsite/ restaurant work......
I've chosen offsite catering, for better or worse.


----------

